# Other Discussions > Hair Loss Rants >  We must just forget about baldness and try to improve in other areas.

## baldozer

Face it, the cure for baldness is not coming soon. The current methods, like Propecia, Minoxidil and HT are just band aids at most. So, why not try to improve in other areas, like losing weight, gaining muscles, have a cool facial hair style, make a good career. Maybe, even going for plastic surgery if you have a funny nose or a small chin, because those kinds of things are doable. A man can be attractive and good looking even without any hair.

----------


## mighty

I agree with most of your points except your last sentence. Also try to get rich. It will boost your confidence.

----------


## baldozer

> I agree with most of your points except your last sentence. Also try to get rich. It will boost your confidence.


 Hmm, so you mean, its impossible to be good looking if you are bald?

----------


## DepressedByHairLoss

I may not agree with you Baldozer, but I respect you because you practice what you preach.  You are not one of these guys with barely any hair loss (and taking enough finasteride to choke a horse) telling NW7's to forget about their hair loss and move on with their lives.  That is the ultimate hypocrisy to me and similar to people with no hair loss telling hair loss sufferers their hair loss is not a big deal.  If these guys believed what they were saying, they wouldn't be taking finasteride and be on a hair loss message forum to begin with.  But you're actually an NW7 who gives people advice that you in fact are practicing yourself.  That gives you credibility.

----------

